# what means quoting reference 3173



## guajira (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Guys 

I am trying to apply for visitor visa subclass 600 on immiaccount and I can't complete the application because they say me: 

"Our records indicate that the applicant is not able to complete an application for this visa using this service. You will not be able to continue with this e-lodged application but may apply using a paper application. For further information or assistance you may wish to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office if outside Australia, or an office of this department in Australia, quoting reference 3173"

Anyone knows what thas means ????


----------



## rakshak (Jun 19, 2014)

*I am getting the same error*

Hi,
I started a new application last week and I got the same error. Assuming that it is temporary technical problem , I tried again today and I am getting the same problem. Can someone who has completed this online application indicate what can be missing if we are getting this kind of error ?

Is it required to Add all the required document before proceeding ?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Only applicants from certain countries can use the online service. If you're not on the list you have to lodge a paper application with your local embassy.


----------



## dragonBug3 (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/visitor-e600-visa-online-applications.aspx

Yep, that's correct only some countries are eligible to apply for a Visitor Visa subclass 600 online.

I know for certain that applicants in India must apply using paper form only and submit it via VFS.

But Colombia is on the list of eligible passport holders.... perhaps it's best to make a phone call?


----------



## mack83 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi - Did you speak with immigration about this topic? I am trying to get a visa for my Colombian gf and we got the same error. It is strange because it says that Colombia was on the list of approved countries to use the form.


----------

